# Do you feel trapped living with your parents?



## davemason2k

I know I would be really lonely if I didn't live with my parents, but sometimes I think it might be a good thing. One of the reasons I think I stay in so much is to avoid them asking me what I'm up to. If I tried going to a club alone or some other social experiement, they would probably make some comment like "Why would you go there alone? You should go with your sister when she goes next" I remember one time I want to an arcade alone just to get out and have a little fun. Then when I got home and told them where I was they looked confused and asked "you went to an arcade alone? Wasn't that boring?" Well, it's kind of hard when I don't have any friends to take. lol My parents never go anywhere besides work and vacations. They might go to a movie every 3 or 4 months and that's pretty much it. Gee, I wonder where I get my bad habits from? lol So, how about you guys?


----------



## LostinReverie

Completely trapped. Living at home only perpetuates my unhealthy habits. I thrived much better when I was living away from home. Yet, unfortunately, I am financially unable to move out. :sigh


----------



## njodis

a


----------



## muzzle

yes. i live with my mom, who would like to live with her boyfriend but has to take care of my ***. i do have the option of living with my sister, but i would be more miserable there for reasons i won't get into. i would love to live on my own and the sooner i'm able to afford to do so,the better. i'm ready to get out.


----------



## nubly

no. im embarrased living with them because im 30 years old. i can finally afford to live on my own but im so cheap that i want to save up money first (they only ask $300 for rent) after i spent a lot on paying off my car. i know they worry that i am single and have no friends and i think that is the main reason why they dont want me to move out. i plan on moving on jan though; by then i should have around $5k.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I think I just feel trapped living in this stupid town. :mum


----------



## davemason2k

Move to L.A. and become a famous actress. It can't be that hard.


----------



## Bad Religion

Not really. I get along with my parents for the most part. My mom tends to piss me off on a daily basis but my dad's cool. I really have no desire to move out at the moment.


----------



## WineKitty

I cannot even remember what its like to live with parents. I moved out just before I turned 18.


----------



## leppardess

When I was living with my parents, heck yeah I felt trapped. That's why I moved out when I was 23.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Yes. I love my parents and I missed them when I was away at school, but whenever I am at home I feel depressed. They just don't understand me. Unfortunately, I'm not able to move out until I pay off some bills.


----------



## Purrfect73

*Trapped*

I am 37 divorced without children. I moved back home after I left my cheating spouse and I am stuck living with my parents. I am an RN and make good money but I cannot leave due to my mother's cancer. She has a type of cancer that will go away but keep coming back and eventually take her life. My father also has medical problems but not as severe as my mom's. My mom will go to the doctor and lie. She thinks if she doesn't admit to anything it isn't real. It is very frustrating. I love my mom and dad, they have always been there for me and I cannot leave them. I go to all of their doctors appointments and make sure their healthcare is taken care of. I just want to know if I am alone in this? Mt father has suggested many times that I buy a house in the town we live in, but I do not want to live here, I do not want to purchase a house here. Is anyone else going through this?


----------



## Dane

When I lived with my parents all the time I felt horribly trapped. Now I live on my own most of the time but I occasionally stay with my parents. Being with them for about a week is ok but after that it gets old really fast.


----------



## fanatic203

No. My parents aren't my favourite people in the world, but nowadays it's normal for young people to wait longer before moving out. You have to get an education and become financially independent before you can move out (except of course for the in-between period where you spend several months at a time away at school if you're going to school a distance away.) I don't feel trapped, I'm just following the trends of my generation, and eventually I'll move out when I'm ready.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I don't actually live with my parents. I know that I would feel trapped if I did, however. I would feel the need to be away from them, but I would not know where to go. I see them plenty as it is while I'm living in my own apartment. I also think I would miss feeling the freedom to do what I want whenever I want. Not that they would intentionally prevent me from doing anything, but in my house it's my rules. I don't have to think of anyone else here...well maybe the neighbors, but I'm not very disruptive I don't think.


----------



## KittyGirl

Not that it's necessarily a bad thing...
Parent - singular. My mom and I raised my little brother together.
I moved out for college; lived with my boyfriend for 3 years and then he dumped me, and I had no choice but to move back in with her.
I don't think I'll ever be able to move away because she's kind of dependent on having some sort of relationship and living arrangement with _someone_.
It's either me- or a random guy/boyfriend/fling who (again) will ruin her life... so if I'm going to make sure that she and my brother are safe, I have to be with them.

That means I'll never get away again. -___-
It's my own choice though; it's not like I'm a prisoner in any respect- or threatened by her or anything...


----------



## anonymid

I feel extremely trapped living at home. But I always end up feeling extremely homesick when I live elsewhere.


----------



## Futures

I think back to my college days when I had my own apartment. I used to walk around with my head held a bit higher then. I was all-around more confident as a result of not living at home.

Now I'm pushing age 30, unemployed, and still living at home with no change in the foreseeable future. My confidence is shattered. I'm embarrassed. I don't even try to be social with people for fear that they'll soon find out about my situation.


----------



## quietgal

I don't live at home anymore but I visit my mother regularly for the home cooking. I voted no but now that I think of it, yes I did feel trapped at the time, especially when it was both my parents. Now it's mostly just my mom so I guess it's okay, and I think it'd also be different now that she respects my space a lot more than she used to.


----------



## SciFiGeek17

I've always felt trapped. My mother is a control freak, made me stay home to homeschool me, told me the world is out to get me, caused me to have so many fears which I'm currently dealing with. Made me over obsess about things, super self conscious about my life, personality, my body, everything!

I just want OUT! I hate it here! I have no where to go, no friends or any family I could stay with. No ability to work, get a job, get money, a car, nothing! I'm 23 and I do the same thing every day, get up, sit and stare at my computer screen or the wall, go to bed and do it all over.

*needed to rant*


----------



## Marlon

i hate this house so much


----------



## cybernaut

SciFiGeek17 said:


> I've always felt trapped. *My mother is a control freak,* made me stay home to homeschool me, told me the world is out to get me, *caused me to have so many fears which I'm currently dealing with.* *Made me over obsess about things, super self conscious about my life, personality, my body, everything!*
> 
> *I just want OUT! I hate it here! I have no where to go, no friends or any family I could stay with.No ability to work, get a job, get money, a car, nothing! *I'm 23 and I do the same thing every day, get up, sit *and stare at my computer screen or the wall, go to bed and do it all over.
> *
> *needed to rant*


Story of my life..except in my case, it's mostly my dad who tends to act like that. The worse part is that they're over protective and nosy as hell. I feel like I don't even have the liberty that many typical 19 year olds get nowadays. I have a month and a half left in this house, then I'm out for college. I wouldn't say that I've felt trapped..in my case it would be *oppressed.*


----------



## Steve123

Financially, yes. *flips through the classifieds*


----------



## rainbowOne

Kind of, my mum doesn't even want me to go into town on my own let alone get a job or anything. 

But I couldn't afford to live on my own, so I am lucky I'm allowed to stay here.


----------



## phoenixwright

Yes I do feel trapped when I live with them. My father recently said some things that really set me off recently and he's been basically playing hardball with me lately. He's a damn control freak. He thinks just because I'm financially dependent on him (living under his roof), he can coerce me. He does the same thing with mom. He treats her like a little girl. I'm 25 and yet he gets paranoid when I get involved with girls, especially what he likely thinks are "bad girls". Basically every little thing I do sets him off. I am looking for full-time work right now. I've been out of work looking for stuff within my field. Things are pretty rough though so I'm looking outside my field. Once I get the job, I'm heading over to kijiji or asking around Facebook (or here. lol) find a room mate so I can get cheap rent and then I'm outta here. Before I thought living with my parents was a good idea because it allowed me to save a lot of money and helped me out during the rough times. But I find that isn't the best thing for me at my age. I value independence more than money. What good is having money if you can't enjoy life the way you want to? My siblings have been pressuring me to stay. My brother lived with his parents until 27-28 (his wife lived with us the last 3 and a half years) and my sister until 30. It's pretty much the norm in my parents' culture for adult children to live with parents until marriage.


----------



## foe

Just mentally and emotionally. My mom isn't doing anything that's traumatizing, it's basically just me. Being 29 male and living with your mom isn't something most American girls would want. I'm embarrassed about it and it's probably why I don't seek out for relationships.

That and financially I might not be able to support myself. Rents are as high as $600-800 a month here. Also, my mother's alone by herself so I'll probably have to help her out on the lawn and snow removal during winter anyway. I'm already paying her like $100 a week for groceries and pay for our Internet, phone and TV bills too. So I'm not actually mooching off of her but that's what most women would think automatically when they hear a 20-something or 30-something guy living with his parents.


----------



## phoenixwright

foe said:


> Just mentally and emotionally. My mom isn't doing anything that's traumatizing, it's basically just me. Being 29 male and living with your mom isn't something most American girls would want. I'm embarrassed about it and it's probably why I don't seek out for relationships.
> 
> That and financially I might not be able to support myself. Rents are as high as $600-800 a month here. Also, my mother's alone by herself so I'll probably have to help her out on the lawn and snow removal during winter anyway. I'm already paying her like $100 a week for groceries and pay for our Internet, phone and TV bills too. So I'm not actually mooching off of her but that's what most women would think automatically when they hear a 20-something or 30-something guy living with his parents.


If you pack it in right from the beginning, you're guaranteed failure. If you at least try, maybe you'll find some success. Besides, lots of girls are in the same situation and many of them are insecure about their financial and/or living arrangement situation too. Most families need two incomes to survive. Women have it rough too. And financial independence is very important for them as well. Any woman that has felt trapped in an emotionally or physically abusive relationship can tell you that.

If you're gonna move out, do it because you value your independence. Not to impress girls.


----------



## x3 Misaki

Yes. I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## Puppuccino

I think I feel "trapped" living with the fam but I don't like using that word to describe it because I love my family. But I do feel that living with them perpetuates my SA particularily because my family is very cohesive and isn't really outgoing. I think my mom has SA. She doesn't really have any close girlfriends that she hangs out with and so she kind of clings to me.


----------



## foe

gregoryonline said:


> Sometimes I feel trapped. But it's like one of those things, where there is too many pros verses cons. I mean! Staying here, both Helps me and them. And yet I want to get out! I know I can't, that is why I feel trapped. If I were to leave, I'd be up a creek with no paddle. I know it's weird. I think another way of looking at it is this: Since I don't have a wife or even friends to help me. I gotta hold onto what I can! And that just so happens to be my parents...


That's basically my situation too. My mom isn't a doctor or a dentist, she's a housekeeper so financially I'm a big help to her. Financially, we're both benefiting from it. I don't have to pay $500-$800 a month for a room or apartment and I can help her out with groceries, phone,TV, Internet bills as well as lawn work and snow removal.



phoenixwright said:


> If you pack it in right from the beginning, you're guaranteed failure. If you at least try, maybe you'll find some success. Besides, lots of girls are in the same situation and many of them are insecure about their financial and/or living arrangement situation too. Most families need two incomes to survive. Women have it rough too. And financial independence is very important for them as well. Any woman that has felt trapped in an emotionally or physically abusive relationship can tell you that.
> 
> If you're gonna move out, do it because you value your independence. Not to impress girls.


Yeah, that's what I want in a girl. Someone's who understanding of my financial situation. I do have independence as far as going out and do whatever I want but it's my mind that keeps telling me it's not normal for someone my age to live with his parent(s). I'm sure I can get over it if I meet that someone who accept it.


----------



## Tangerine

When I lived with them yes. Now they are "visiting" and I feel trapped yet again. Glad I moved out. So glad.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Nope, but mainly it's because my parents are the ****. Love you Mom and Stew


----------



## Raulz0r

I live with my dad, but when I did have both of them I still didn't feel trapped mostly because of their "all open" policy of the case of me bringing over a girl that involved certain activities, meaning they literally said, "Hey you can bring girls over anytime, if you wanna do "Stuff" with her just do it, we are open-minded about those kind of things, if you want privacy we can go out for a couple of hours" that did take alot of pressure of me, too bad I never had the opportunity to use that "free "stuff" " card, also my mom really liked me bringing people over because she was the kind of person who loves having guests


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## moxosis

I feel suicidal about it, I feel like if I can't live life why suffer it.


----------



## sas111

In a way yeah, if I leave the house my parents have to make a big deal out of it. It's a big "shocker" if i'm going out that day so they ask me a bunch of questions, that really gets on my nerves. I know I can leave, but with them making a big deal out of it makes me feel trapped.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Very much trapped. Right now I am dependent on my parents untill I can get a full-time job. My parents steal money from me, eavesdrop on any phone call I make, are super religious, and don't let me talk to anyone. Every time I attempt to hang out with a friend they sneer and say I can't. For this reason, my friends have gotten a bit tired of me and don't even bother. Don't even get me started on their mastery of guilt-tripping.

My parents are so stuck in their ubber religious ways and disapprove of most things. What's worse is that now that my parents are getting old and sick they are expecting me to handle expenses. I don't know if I'll ever have a life of my own. I love my parents, but I need to be away from them for a while. My mom and aunt have no friends and don't go out. My dad pretty much ditches us all the time and his friends live in other states. Yeah, they're not helping me in becoming the least bit more social.


----------



## Neokeo

*I deserve better !!*

>< 
*Express yourself starts here*:

I feel so trapped inside of my house, I'm an only child, I see my parents only late at night cuz they both work, whenever I see kpop girl groups dancing and having fun I feel so damn jealous cuz I can't get out of the house and have fun with my unnies :mum
this is totally unfair it's my HOLIDAY you know! the HOLIDAY I'VE BEEN WAITING FOREVER! :mum 
all of my friend rocked their clothes and went out and had fun 
Guess what I have over 60 pair of shoes & I'm so damn fashionable whenever I go out everyone stops and stares, and they are NOTHING like me >> Yet they GOO OUT??! :mum while I'm just still at home "Cleaning dis, and Washing that, Cooking food, Taking garbage..." I'm sick of this :mum:mum
You're only young for once, can't I have fun while I'm young? :blank
Being a good girl is wrong, I mean who would sacrifice their own happiness and their precious holiday for their parents??
that's me, i understand that they can't take me out somewhere like before but this is getting annoying :mum this will affect my studying next year after the holiday and I know it :mum
I haven't went out and had fun for months .......
you lucky people I'm jealous of you:mum:mum:!!!!!

*Express yourself ends her*.
LOOLZ
><


----------



## Nekomata

No. I love it. I'd feel trapped anywhere else but here o__o


----------



## shelbster18

Oh, wow. This is an old thread.

I feel like a prisoner almost with my dad here but I love being in my room. So, they kind of cancel each other out. I don't know. It's going to get to the point where I'll be too old to live here and I don't know what I'm going to do. I won't be able to make it in the real world. The real world scares me. I'm just clueless to it all.


----------



## forgetmylife

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, wow. This is an old thread.
> 
> I feel like a prisoner almost with my dad here but I love being in my room. So, they kind of cancel each other out. I don't know. It's going to get to the point where I'll be too old to live here and I don't know what I'm going to do. I won't be able to make it in the real world. The real world scares me. I'm just clueless to it all.


Same. I actually get along pretty well with both of my parents, I have no monye though and am questioned the minute I step foot outside...

Idk if this is normal, but my parents will hardly let me leave the house unless it is with them. I am 20 years old... sure, I have the option of living on the street or finding some dump, but I wouldn't want to ruin a good thing I've got goin with my relatives. Tough situation. No freedom even @ 21...


----------



## twitchy666

*double entendre*

Living WITH?

or 150 miles away from (putting up with)

are equivalent

Simplicity of remote existence
because we have telly fones
cars
bus
train...

post

can see the face, live or dead status without requiring ground footsteps or wheels

Me & Dad are not happy


----------



## Fat Man

Yes I do, I hate living with them. The day I move out and start leaving on my own will be the greatest day of my life. I realize it's going to be tough at first but I don't care.


----------



## Ignopius

I'm young and don't mind living with my dad. We are in tight quarters though! A one bedroom apartment. so yeah!


----------



## Juschill

yes which is why i'm moving


----------



## KILOBRAVO

a bit yes.

from the point of view that I feel some privacy is lacking and not all my decisions are my own. but it could be worse I suppose.


----------



## forgetmylife

twitchy666 said:


> Living WITH?
> 
> or 150 miles away from (putting up with)
> 
> are equivalent
> 
> Simplicity of remote existence
> because we have telly fones
> cars
> bus
> train...
> 
> post
> 
> can see the face, live or dead status without requiring ground footsteps or wheels
> 
> Me & Dad are not happy


I would have to disagree. Having someone maybe call you (for example) every other hour and ask you where you are is pretty annoying, but living with someone who's around the house 99% of the time is much worse... You can't even step outside without being asked where you're going... Almost everything you do (excluding time spent in the bathroom) someone else is observing whether it be by listening, seeing, asking, etc.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I was just thinking about this today. I feel like I need them, but I need to drugs to cope esp. around my mom.


----------



## chaosherz

This is exactly my issue and it is why I never go out and can never change my routine, out of anxiety about what my family will think or say to me or behind my back about whatever new activity I do or even when I just want to go out to do an errand. It has resulted in me never changing anything about myself, my life or my activities since I was a teenager.


----------



## twitchy666

forgetmylife said:


> I would have to disagree. Having someone maybe call you (for example) every other hour and ask you where you are is pretty annoying, but living with someone who's around the house 99% of the time is much worse... You can't even step outside without being asked where you're going... Almost everything you do (excluding time spent in the bathroom) someone else is observing whether it be by listening, seeing, asking, etc.


on a privacy matter, yeah. I want to be the person announcing myself, my thoughts & intentions. I want others to speak about themselves. No questions.

biggest problem with family was that I was not well, because I had terrible blood trouble in early life. Invasive telephone to catch up and see if I was OK. My attitude was to demand they assume everything is fine with me. If not, I'd make notifications clear. I never liked and questions like 'how are you?' I can see that being a normal etiquette. I'd never ask anyone what the time is, or is the sun in the sky? 
Now Mum's dead, that's the paranoia and fear for me has disappeared. Dad mirrors the same behaviour - he didn't need to. Mum did. Now he makes the spare bed for me when I visit, tidying up and food like Mum. That's a lesson in marriage for me - new to me.


----------



## cybernaut

OneLove21 said:


> Story of my life..except in my case, it's mostly my dad who tends to act like that. The worse part is that they're over protective and nosy as hell. I feel like I don't even have the liberty that many typical 19 year olds get nowadays. I have a month and a half left in this house, then I'm out for college. I wouldn't say that I've felt trapped..in my case it would be oppressed.


^ Haha, this my 19-year old self with this reply. I've now lived alone for going on four years and couldn't feel slightly more independent/free than if I was living at home. I don't have friends...but that's where having a part-time job, car, and getting out a few times a week comes in handy.


----------



## Magicmoo

I know this a old post. 

But YES! I'm mid 30s and returned home for various reasons about 3 years ago. I have a lot going on with my health. I can't afford the high rents. My health is isolating in itself but I think living at home has me stuck too. I don't socialise for 1 reason or another and don't really want to have to tell my parent every aspect of what I'm up to. E.g. if I decided to stay out until 3 am... like I did many years ago. Regardless of age you should be able to do as you please. I contribute financially.

I can't really see anything changing any time soon and do wonder.. is this it. I see others with their own families doing their thing. Yet here I am childless, no husband and living at home. Doesn't look like a rosey future. Health not about to change which in turn effects my capability to earn enough to move on. Stuck very much so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I pay my way here(basically half of the bills)but I’m trapped financially because I don’t make enough to live on my own with rent rates and I don’t want roommates when I finally am able to leave(if that ever happens). I also have no clue how my mom would afford to live on her own if I left which is another reason I’ve stayed so long. I feel trapped with my mom & trapped in this city unfortunately


----------



## AffinityWing

I've had to endure horrid verbal abuse or indifference under their roof, of which slivers show up to this day, so yes, I'd prefer being on my own. I wasn't surprised to find out that was the only way I could feel happy.


----------



## Pongowaffle

When I was living with them, it was stressful. My mom most of the time. Looking over my shoulder constantly. Small things being stirred up into big lingering crippling family drama. My own room being constantly cleaned and rearranged without permission. A lot of times I will home come from work and all of my stuff in my room will be rearranged or some important stuff thrown away. My grandma once threw away a $1000 check I had put away lol. No privacy. It was impossible to store anything in a safe place. My dad will clean my room out of boredom too sometimes. He will rearrange my computer cables when he is cleaning. Few times he broke a few of the cable adapters by accident. It was frustrating.


----------



## Kevin001

Pretty much....I really need an act of faith, just dive into the abyss and be free.


----------



## komorikun

Pongowaffle said:


> When I was living with them, it was stressful. My mom most of the time. Looking over my shoulder constantly. Small things being stirred up into big lingering crippling family drama. My own room being constantly cleaned and rearranged without permission. A lot of times I will home come from work and all of my stuff in my room will be rearranged or some important stuff thrown away. My grandma once threw away a $1000 check I had put away lol. No privacy. It was impossible to store anything in a safe place. My dad will clean my room out of boredom too sometimes. He will rearrange my computer cables when he is cleaning. Few times he broke a few of the cable adapters by accident. It was frustrating.


How old were you when you moved out?


----------



## vela

Very much so. However, I don't have a choice. Financially I'm trapped with my mother. I own half the house and I have nowhere to go. I wish I could get out of here though. She's a very difficult person to live with. In the past she was also physically and emotionally abusive towards me.


----------



## cybernaut

Its sometimes nice to re-read old posts, I guess. Based in the replies from my 19 and 21/22 year old self, Im trying hard as hell to not have to make the 18-hour move back home. The answer to that will be known by Late June.

If Im there, it's misery and being under control (childhood-teen years were worse though). If Im far away, then its bad assumptions, being the estranged one, and fakery. Like a handful of people, I dont have a close cohesive familial connection I guess.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel NG

I feel similar, that I sometimes avoid doing things and stay in my room because I don't want to have to explain what I'm doing or where I'm going to my parents. I'd probably feel more free to do spontaneous things if I wasn't living with them.


----------



## Pongowaffle

komorikun said:


> How old were you when you moved out?


I moved out right after college with my then gf at 22. I moved back home a year after that relationship ended. Few years back with my parents of hellish living with them I got my own place and moved out again.


----------



## brexbre

Yes I hate it living under her roof with her rules I'm tired of being mistreated, my younger siblings is the worst I get bullied sometimes I wish I could have a job and to get myself together so I can move in my own place now.


----------



## truant

Parents kicked me out when I was 18. Dad told me last year I couldn't move back in with them, lol.


----------



## twitchy666

if we were all in the same coffin, Yeah!

parents, brother, other friends, their parents...

from the darkside


----------



## komorikun

My dad got rid of our house a year after my mom died. He then moved me and my sister (age 18 and 12) into our stepmother's run down one bedroom condo. The living room was our bedroom. 

He really wanted to get rid of us, that's for sure. Probably would have liked to have put us to sleep like he did all our healthy, young cats. Too bad for him it's illegal to put your kids to sleep.


----------



## wittyusernamehere

Definitely. I know I'd feel a lot better mentally and psychically if I got a place in a different town. I just really need a fresh start but I can't afford it at the moment so I'm stuck here for now.


----------



## sad1231234

SciFiGeek17 said:


> I've always felt trapped. My mother is a control freak, made me stay home to homeschool me, told me the world is out to get me, caused me to have so many fears which I'm currently dealing with. Made me over obsess about things, super self conscious about my life, personality, my body, everything!
> 
> I just want OUT! I hate it here! I have no where to go, no friends or any family I could stay with. No ability to work, get a job, get money, a car, nothing! I'm 23 and I do the same thing every day, get up, sit and stare at my computer screen or the wall, go to bed and do it all over.
> 
> *needed to rant*


Damn, sorry to hear that. My mom is the same. And i grew up homeschooled, it ruined my life. I obsess over so many things, i had severe social anxiery and ocd but i overcame them, and i have no idea what the hell to do. Try to get a job man, overcome your fears and dont let them stop you no matter what. You need to taake control of your life, dont let anything control you or stop you. Let go of your negative emotions and learn to find true happiness by not letting anything take away your happiness no matter what, and do whatever you can to make your life into what you want it to be. You have like 60 years of life ahead of you, that is like 20,000 days, and only you can decide how those days go. You have to fight for a good life.


----------

